# North Dakota Legislative ScoreCard



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

The North Dakota legislative scorecard is out. Look for it in Dakota Country Magazine this month as well.

I want to give thanks to those of you who put all the hard work coming up with the results, you know who you are.

This is the time to save hunting in North Dakota, and getting educated is the biggest step. Pass this on, and get your email address in the etree.

North Dakota Legislative Scorecard

Signup for the etree


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Outstanding work! Thank you. Readers neeed to email this classic to their friends.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the hard work on this. It is somewhat revealing.

I would like to make one observation, though. I had the good fortune to freelance pheasant hunt on a representative's land last fall. This representative got an F in the rating system. A friend of mine in Bismarck, knows this legislator a little bit. Our group joined with another group from near his place. We hunted hard all day at no cost.

He had signs around his property that said, "Ask before you enter!" It didn't say, "Don't even ask." I thought that showed a pretty good attitude toward the freelancer.

In conclusion, I guess that means to me that a Rep. can get an F and still be pretty decent toward the freelancer when it comes to a face to face meeting.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

All you guys get around of applause from me..

Mav.... :beer:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

Interesting, Very interesting, some things that really suprised me, if you want to know which things, PM me and I will give you my wisdom on this subject.  
To the guys that put this together, good job. I can't imagine the amount of work it must have taken to do this.

cootkiller


----------

